# Chatfield



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

*Chatfield (CO)*

I have a 25-mile loop I ride pretty often that runs along the north side of Chatfield State Park. I'm looking at expanding this route. There's a trail / road system that circles the reservior that may be option. 

Can any one tell me if this trail around the reservoir is paved?


----------



## taralon (Sep 1, 2011)

Parts of it are not paved and are simply gravel which varies from loose, to hard packed in areas. The south and east sides of Chatfield have unpaved MUT paths. The North side and along the west end to the entrance are paved. Depending on what route you already ride, and if you wanted to stick to MUTs, you could go North on the Platte River trail to extend your ride which runs all the way to Confluence Park. Or you could turn West/Northwest or East on the C-470 trail which are both paved but interrupted by traffic stops.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

taralon said:


> Parts of it are not paved and are simply gravel which varies from loose, to hard packed in areas. The south and east sides of Chatfield have unpaved MUT paths. The North side and along the west end to the entrance are paved. Depending on what route you already ride, and if you wanted to stick to MUTs, you could go North on the Platte River trail to extend your ride which runs all the way to Confluence Park. Or you could turn West/Northwest or East on the C-470 trail which are both paved but interrupted by traffic stops.


Thanx for that info.

I'm familiar with the trail long the north side of the park and ride it often as well as the Mary Carter/Platte River Trail system.

I was hoping to extend a route that uses the trail on the north side of the park to include a loop around the reservoir. With you're info, I think I'll pass on that.

Thanx again ..


----------



## arkitect (Apr 25, 2011)

There is a road that runs through Chatfield, paved, and then goes South to connect with Rampart Range. You could take the road down to Rampart and then back North to the trail you ride on and add on about 12 miles (or so.....).


----------

